# Dare To Be - Bratz! (February 3rd - 17th)



## StereoXGirl (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello, all! 

We're going to try again! lol.

The next theme is *Dare To Be - Bratz*!

Chosen by *Insensitive.*, winner of *Dare To Be - No Gifts For Naughty Girls!*

Here are some inspiration pics! Feel free to add your own!









































*If you are thinking about entering this challenge, PLEASE READ THE FOLLOWING:*

*THE RULES HAVE CHANGED!*

1. NO photo manipulation is allowed at all! 

_*What is Photo Manipulation and what does it include?*_

Well, you've probably seen some great photo manipulation by our very own mod, Daer0n. An example of her work is illustrated here:






This is probably the first thing that comes to mind when a lot of people hear the word "Photoshopped" or "Photo Manipulated", but a photo manipulation can be very subtle and include even slight changes like alterations to coloring or contrast. So even if you lighten your photo with a photo-editing program,you may not think it counts as photo manipulation, but it does. Basically, if you use a photo editing program to alter your photo in _*any*_ way, it counts as photo manipulation. Therefore, for all Dare to Be competitions, you are only allowed to crop and/or resize your photo. That's it.

2. Any pictures which appear to be suspect, will either be automatically disqualified if the member is asked and doesn't come clean. If after saying it's not touched in any way the picture still seems to be suspect, then the entry will be DQed anyway. (If need be, it will be made so all entries are approved by a Moderator first).

3. Voting will remain in place. There is not true sufficient evidence to back that consistent entries/winners are discouraging. Participation overall still lacks, which we hope will change very soon! 

*Have fun and enjoy the contest!*
*For those whose entries include more than one pic:* Please post the pic that you would like to be entered into the voting poll as your first pic to save time.


----------



## katana (Feb 3, 2008)

Love it LOL


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh what a fun DTB this will be!


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 3, 2008)

this is such a cool theme i can not wait to see the entries for this


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Feb 3, 2008)

i am not loving this theme... but i shall try it cause itshould be easy

except making my eyes that large idk how i an do that.


----------



## la_chinita (Feb 3, 2008)

OOOoohh...this D2B is just too cute!!! Love it!


----------



## Lindzi (Feb 3, 2008)

Haha, these dare to be look fun and I love the theme  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 3, 2008)

what about the live action movie? is it ok to use those pictures as inspiration too?



I like this theme, the entries will be cute


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 3, 2008)

Haha, what happen to the other theme?

Either way it's a better theme - haha. Even though...

...I hate Bratz! I see my students forever playing with them. They look like gold digging little hoebag dolls. Bah ha.

I'll do an entry tonight during Supah Booowl.


----------



## LilDee (Feb 4, 2008)

lol, wow I just now noticed that the bratz dolls don't have noses!! (in most pics anyways)

Cute theme though, if i find some time this week i really want to try this one


----------



## KellyB (Feb 4, 2008)

I like this one much better than the last one and I'd love to see everyone's take on it.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *LilDee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol, wow I just now noticed that the bratz dolls don't have noses!! (in most pics anyways)Cute theme though, if i find some time this week i really want to try this one





EW! OMG! They don't! Not even those dolls...WERID haha!!

Bratz are semi-annoying, but this is going to be fun


----------



## Killah Kitty (Feb 4, 2008)

Hm I thought the smoker theme was kinda cool, this theme is alright too but I dont think I could pull it off. I dont like these dolls either I agree with Celly's opinion on them lol.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haha, what happen to the other theme?Either way it's a better theme - haha. Even though...

...I hate Bratz! I see my students forever playing with them. They look like gold digging little hoebag dolls. Bah ha.

I'll do an entry tonight during Supah Booowl.

Sorry about the other theme!
It ended up being too controversial and kind of an open rant against smokers, so it was closed and we started a different one so as not to offend. lol.





Can't wait to see your etry!


----------



## -Liz- (Feb 4, 2008)

this is gonna be fun...hmm how to make my eyes huge LOL

but i agree, i would NEVER let my child watch that, my little cuz was watching the show and i was like "how do you let her". They internalize everything at 5 years old...they're worse than barbie

sight i wanna look like them LMAO jk


----------



## Insensitive. (Feb 4, 2008)

lol man you guys really didnt like the other thread huh? It was alil hard, and i didnt expect people to get so offended, But Lets forget about that. Is the bratz show really bad?? Ive never seen it, i know they do look like hookers though lol. I just have always though there big lips and dramatic eyes were always so cute, and alot easier to do than making yourself look like a messed up smoker, Although i have to commend Juizihunni for doing her look, it was wonderful.


----------



## Gboo531 (Feb 4, 2008)

OMG I have the perfect shoes.......

XD

I'm diggin this one.


----------



## Ashley (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm not a fan of Bratz, but this theme is cute! haha I would like to see someone give themselves super big eyes and lips!


----------



## Lauren (Feb 4, 2008)

I agree with Celly about them but it's still a cute theme, I want to see what you guys come up with!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Feb 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haha, what happen to the other theme?Either way it's a better theme - haha. Even though...

...I hate Bratz! I see my students forever playing with them. *They look like gold digging little hoebag dolls.* Bah ha.

I'll do an entry tonight during Supah Booowl.

lmao..


----------



## toriaaa (Feb 4, 2008)

Yeah the dolls do kind of get on my nerves, but I won't lie-I've always been a big fan of their eye makeup! I wish I could do makeup like that..I just may try this though =] Sounds like fun!


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 4, 2008)

What a fun theme!


----------



## susiexsuh (Feb 4, 2008)

This is such a cute and good idea!


----------



## hollyxann (Feb 4, 2008)

great theme.

even if they are dirty lil hoebags...lmao


----------



## bmichlig (Feb 4, 2008)

giggle - I liked the smoker theme much more!

This will be fun to watch, though.

I can't stand Bratz one bit, though - agree with what others have already said. Can't believe these are toys for children.

-b.


----------



## tuna_fish (Feb 4, 2008)

OMG - I'm breaking out the glitter!


----------



## magneticheart (Feb 4, 2008)

cute theme!


----------



## <3 shayla <3 (Feb 4, 2008)

lol cool &lt;3


----------



## Manda (Feb 4, 2008)

damn, I was just going to do the smoker one too! lol. Can't wait to see how everyones lips come out! lol


----------



## Leza1121 (Feb 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *LilDee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol, wow I just now noticed that the bratz dolls don't have noses!! (in most pics anyways)--snip--






Hi,



That is so true. I never paid attention to it before.


----------



## amanda1210 (Feb 5, 2008)

Yayyy you guys used my theme! I suggested this months ago!



I cant wiat to see the enteries, and I might try this out.


----------



## Ashley (Feb 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *LilDee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol, wow I just now noticed that the bratz dolls don't have noses!! (in most pics anyways) lol when I was younger, I never drew noses on my drawings because I thought they looked better without noses. Now that I look at the Bratz images, they look so strange and duck-like, especially in the one with the denim background!


----------



## purpleRain (Feb 5, 2008)

Fun Theme!






Those lips


----------



## bellagia (Feb 5, 2008)

This would be a good theme to try today since my lips are swollen today. lol


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Fun Theme!http://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/...j9vr74ovin.jpg

Those lips








I like the eye colors on that one!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Feb 5, 2008)

cant wait to see the entries!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 6, 2008)

I'll probably post one on Friday (I won't have time until then).


----------



## Kenalive (Feb 6, 2008)

Okay Okay Okay... I am in...Feelin' like a dirty little hoebag already!!! ohhh no I wanna be a slutbucket...yeah a slutbucket brat!!


----------



## Karren (Feb 6, 2008)

I'd need an eye transplant!! lol I'm passing on this one....


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd need an eye transplant!! lol I'm passing on this one.... I'd have to have my nose removed



.


----------



## xtina.nicole (Feb 6, 2008)

This is cute. I think I might try this one.


----------



## Changalang1007 (Feb 6, 2008)

Here are some inspiration pictures.

http://www.impawards.com/2007/posters/bratz_ver8.jpg

http://www.megacalendars.com/images/Bratz_988000_FC.jpg

http://images.starpulse.com/Photos/P...Bratz-um12.jpg

http://img5.allocine.fr/acmedia/medi...3/18791228.jpg

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/212/5...db50cdb49a.jpg

Hope these help you all!

I think that I'm going to try this theme.


----------



## MissPersia (Feb 6, 2008)

FYI If U want to make ur eyes big all u have to do is put a lighter eyeliner inside of your eyes and have both top and bottom of ur lashes done as well as for the more drastic look just apply eyeliner at the bottom of ur eyes but just outside of ur eyes to make it bigger looking...


----------



## kayleigh83 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'd looove to do this!! Why oh why don't I have a camera??!?!?! I might do it just for my own pleasure though, even if I can't enter it here!!


----------



## niksaki (Feb 6, 2008)

HA HA i just told my daughter (almost 7) that you's are doing a bratz dtb and she was so excited she could barely speak (unusual for her lol) she will be watching this thread i bet. lol


----------



## niksaki (Feb 6, 2008)

whoa i feel a lot of makeup comin' on !


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 6, 2008)

soooo cute. i wont do it cos i'm a camera-phobe bu cant wait to see wht everyone comes up with!

i wanna look like a bratz doll! even though they look like mini pornstars. i love that whole fake pamela anderson / jordan look.


----------



## SmearedMascara (Feb 6, 2008)

BRATZ. I can't wait to see this theme! I want to do it too! But I need a wig...


----------



## Lindzi (Feb 6, 2008)

Do you just post your entries here?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Lindzi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Do you just post your entries here? Yep!


----------



## Insensitive. (Feb 7, 2008)

Doing mines tonight!


----------



## Anthea (Feb 7, 2008)

This looks like fun, I might myself try this one if I can a couple of hours of alone time at home.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 7, 2008)

My camera is being SO retarded...it didn't capture all the detail I wanted it to...but oh well





















HAHA this was funny, down below. It's my first go and I messed up, so I decided to go WAY overboard with it...again...no detail but it was FUNNY!


----------



## Aprill (Feb 7, 2008)

YAY!!! Nice Alex!!!


----------



## Insensitive. (Feb 7, 2008)

* Scroll over you guys!! pics are big lol.*




































Might re-do i'll let stereo pick the one she wants entered.


----------



## Gboo531 (Feb 7, 2008)

I LOVE THAT!!! your lips re so big naturally...wowsers!


----------



## Marisol (Feb 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *PerfectMistake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My camera is being SO retarded...it didn't capture all the detail I wanted it to...but oh well




http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...5/100_0839.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...5/100_0840.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...5/100_0843.jpg

HAHA this was funny, down below. It's my first go and I messed up, so I decided to go WAY overboard with it...again...no detail but it was FUNNY!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...5/100_0818.jpg

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif * Scroll over you guys!! pics are big lol.*http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n..._x/Brat041.jpg

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n..._x/Brat040.jpg

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n..._x/Brat047.jpg

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n..._x/Brat048.jpg

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n..._x/Brat049.jpg

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n..._x/Brat053.jpg

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n..._x/Brat051.jpg

Might re-do i'll let stereo pick the one she wants entered.

Great way to start the DTB!


----------



## sunbunny (Feb 7, 2008)

here's an inspiration pic that i thought was really cool:


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 7, 2008)

nice one sunbunny!


----------



## ivette (Feb 7, 2008)

i like this one


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif * Scroll over you guys!! pics are big lol.*http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n..._x/Brat041.jpg

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n..._x/Brat040.jpg

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n..._x/Brat047.jpg

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n..._x/Brat048.jpg

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n..._x/Brat049.jpg

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n..._x/Brat053.jpg

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n..._x/Brat051.jpg

Might re-do i'll let stereo pick the one she wants entered.

Please do not post pics larger than 480x640.
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f10...zes-72510.html

There is some information there that should help you to resize your pics so they're easier to see for everyone. You can resize them in photobucket, if you'd like.







P.S. I love the colors you used! Great job!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 7, 2008)

sunbunny you are my favorite so far!!!!!!! You really do look like the human version of a Bratz!! Take that as a compliment - you are so cute!


----------



## kayleigh83 (Feb 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *PerfectMistake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif sunbunny you are my favorite so far!!!!!!! You really do look like the human version of a Bratz!! Take that as a compliment - you are so cute! Don't think that was her! It was just a pic she found of someone else.




I thought I was gonna like the eyes best in this one but so far I'm loving the lips the most!!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kayleigh83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Don't think that was her! It was just a pic she found of someone else.




I thought I was gonna like the eyes best in this one but so far I'm loving the lips the most!!

You are right LOL!
For some reason I read it "I got this from an inspiration pic that I thought was pretty cool". OOPS!

Well, that is a good inspiration pic


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 7, 2008)

Great entries so far, come on girls i wanna see more for this fun theme


----------



## la_chinita (Feb 7, 2008)

Yay!!! Very cute entries, ladies!! Insensitive, your lips are puurrrfect! What e/s did you use?


----------



## purpleRain (Feb 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *PerfectMistake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My camera is being SO retarded...it didn't capture all the detail I wanted it to...but oh well




http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...5/100_0839.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...5/100_0840.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...5/100_0843.jpg

HAHA this was funny, down below. It's my first go and I messed up, so I decided to go WAY overboard with it...again...no detail but it was FUNNY!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...5/100_0818.jpg

Nice entry girl!!

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif * Scroll over you guys!! pics are big lol.*http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n..._x/Brat041.jpg

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n..._x/Brat040.jpg

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n..._x/Brat047.jpg

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n..._x/Brat048.jpg

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n..._x/Brat049.jpg

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n..._x/Brat053.jpg

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n..._x/Brat051.jpg

Might re-do i'll let stereo pick the one she wants entered.

OMG the mouth is the perfect bratz mouth, very shiny! Great job!

Originally Posted by *sunbunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif here's an inspiration pic that i thought was really cool:
http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q...DollBeh019.jpg

I know it's an inspirational picture BUT WTF... it's a real bratz damn (only the nose should be removed)



If this would be an entry ... it would be my winner


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Feb 7, 2008)

WOW, great entries...perfectmistake, looove the super glossy lips

insensitve- very nice details!


----------



## Insensitive. (Feb 7, 2008)

la_Chinita i used index Pigment in BeBe and a random white eyeshadow, and MAD Natural Bare Minerals Makeup Beauty Cosmetics Gel eyeliner in Black out.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Feb 8, 2008)

The entries for this one are going to be so good, as I can see from the entries already lol! I dont believe I stand a chance but perhaps Ill give it a shot tomorrow night. Maybe.


----------



## nosepickle (Feb 8, 2008)

My first DTB!
















And a photoshopped one for fun.


----------



## Insensitive. (Feb 8, 2008)

Pickle....you have some pretty lips.....

no homo! lmao


----------



## Marisol (Feb 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *nosepickle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My first DTB!
http://i25.tinypic.com/vhq0qu.jpg

http://i32.tinypic.com/2m516id.jpg

http://i29.tinypic.com/24cuob7.jpg

And a photoshopped one for fun.

http://i25.tinypic.com/2cibv4i.jpg

Whoo hoo! Awesome job!


----------



## LYZADORA (Feb 8, 2008)

i have been on here for a while, sometimes silently, but i WILL do this one!!!!


----------



## nosepickle (Feb 8, 2008)

thanks guys!

thanks insensitive, these lips run in the family. along with my skin that's naturally pale and never gets acne.

i'm so lucky! lol


----------



## LYZADORA (Feb 8, 2008)

guess it didnt

i hope this works, never done this!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice NosePickle, You definitely have the lips!


----------



## xoxkissablexox (Feb 8, 2008)

hey guys..im new to this and i was wondering if anyone can give me more info on this..

i cant really see any of the pictures cuz i'm new and don't have any posts yet..

r u guys going for the whole look..top to bottom or just makeup? what about the hair??

thank you


----------



## niksaki (Feb 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *xoxkissablexox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hey guys..im new to this and i was wondering if anyone can give me more info on this..i cant really see any of the pictures cuz i'm new and don't have any posts yet..

r u guys going for the whole look..top to bottom or just makeup? what about the hair??

thank you





Hey there, i remember when i first joined i couldnt see the pics so i quickly went and made 10 posts so i could see them! its really upto you to do your own version of the theme..could be just makeup or hair/makeup/clothes/accessories etc ya know? lol hope you join in nic


----------



## rita1979 (Feb 8, 2008)

cool,i love it


----------



## purpleRain (Feb 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *nosepickle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks guys!
these lips run in the family. along with my skin that's naturally pale and never gets acne.

i'm so lucky! lol

You are damn lucky hell yeah! hehe, very nice first entry girl


----------



## blueangel1023 (Feb 8, 2008)

I wanted to use a dark red color for my lip...but then I realized I don't own any dark colors! lol



So yea, I did this within 30 mins time last night. Damn, I need some sleep cuz I see dark circles under my eyes. Hmm, looks like my concealer might come in handy now!

Oh, and excuse my gross eyebrows. I need to get them done again...haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 8, 2008)

gorgeous entries everyone



blue, those lashes are amazing! I love them!


----------



## Anthea (Feb 8, 2008)

This is my very first D2B entry



This was a real rush job, I had 1.5 hours to get dressed, complete my make up, take pics my self and remove it all, put all my things away before I had to go and pick up my son. Phew I enjoyed doing it, think went a bit overboard around the eyes to attempt to make them look bigger. Anyway this is the result.


----------



## Bexy (Feb 8, 2008)

This is a great DTB, you all are doing such a great job.

I know as soon as I saw this DTB I thought of the inspiration pic that Sunbunny posted. That girl is on Myspace makeup groups and she looks just like a Bratz doll. I was not sure if she was on here or not.

Keep em' coming everyone, they are looking so great.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 8, 2008)

Here's mine. Unfortunately (fortunately?), I don't look like a Bratz doll. lol. But, hey, if we ever did *D2B - A Prostitute*, I think I'd be right on! lol!





















P.S. I used my new sample of Visiora cream foundation, and I'm liking it!





P.P.S. Sorry about the messy hair! It's kinda rainy outside and my hair went haywire!!!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 8, 2008)

Very nice ladies!!!! Everyone is doing awesome


----------



## kayleigh83 (Feb 8, 2008)

Way to go everyone!! These entries are looking great so far!! Hehe and StereoXGirl, one thing you really have going for you is that you have really big eyes!! And so do Bratz dolls!! Hehe that helps!





LOL And it's funny you apologize about your hair, because before I read that I was looking at it and going woooowww!! How can I get my hair to look like THAT?


----------



## Bexy (Feb 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's mine. Unfortunately (fortunately?), I don't look like a Bratz doll. lol. But, hey, if we ever did *D2B - A Prostitute*, I think I'd be right on! lol!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...e/DSC_9656.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...e/DSC_9645.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...e/DSC_9639.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...e/DSC_9655.jpg

P.S. I used my new sample of Visiora cream foundation, and I'm liking it!





P.P.S. Sorry about the messy hair! It's kinda rainy outside and my hair went haywire!!!

I think it looks cute. You should have worn that hat that you have on in the avatar. I think that looks rather Bratz like, lol.


----------



## nosepickle (Feb 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You are damn lucky hell yeah! hehe, very nice first entry girl



Thanks!

Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nice NosePickle, You definitely have the lips!



Thank you!


----------



## bmichlig (Feb 8, 2008)

Everyone's looking so bratz-like, it's scary!

Anthea, I swear, every time I see you, I do a double take because you look so much like my husband's nephew's wife. No kidding! Spins me right round, it does!


----------



## Jessica (Feb 8, 2008)

awsome job ladies!!!


----------



## Anthea (Feb 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bmichlig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Everyone's looking so bratz-like, it's scary!
Anthea, I swear, every time I see you, I do a double take because you look so much like my husband's nephew's wife. No kidding! Spins me right round, it does!

LOL that must be scary he he


----------



## Manda (Feb 9, 2008)

Looks good so far, can't wait to see more!


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL Shaundra I think you look like a bratz doll! my favourite photo is where you're holding your hair up! cute!

everyone has done such a great job. I'm totally lacking in inspiration this month..


----------



## KellyB (Feb 9, 2008)

Great entries so far everyone!!


----------



## Marisol (Feb 9, 2008)

Fab entries ladies!


----------



## bmichlig (Feb 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Anthea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL that must be scary he he Actually, she's a very pretty girl! Not conventionally pretty or magazine pretty, but she always looks like a classical painting to me. And you always look great, and it's so cool to see you having fun with different looks! Brave one, you are!
-b.


----------



## mariascreek (Feb 10, 2008)

cute idea, everyone so far looks great!!!


----------



## luxotika (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg206/xavia187/Bratzphotos_016.jpg I love the colors! Great job!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 10, 2008)

Everyone looks so cute!!


----------



## niksaki (Feb 10, 2008)

WOWSERS! lots of entries keep them coming


----------



## juizihunni (Feb 10, 2008)

I feel like a drag queen


----------



## kayleigh83 (Feb 10, 2008)

Great job on the lips!!!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Feb 10, 2008)

Very nice ladies!!.


----------



## juizihunni (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## farris2 (Feb 10, 2008)

This should be fun.


----------



## luxotika (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks girlies! This is my very first D2B thanks to my sister's new digital camera!


----------



## Anthea (Feb 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bmichlig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Actually, she's a very pretty girl! Not conventionally pretty or magazine pretty, but she always looks like a classical painting to me. And you always look great, and it's so cool to see you having fun with different looks! Brave one, you are!
-b.

Thank you, you are very kind, I can assure you I don't feel brave, very very nervous when I post my pics amongst all the beautiful people here. Just hope I don't make an fool of myself lol
BTW I love everyones entries


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 10, 2008)

more fab entries


----------



## rocksinger007 (Feb 11, 2008)

juizihunni, you have got to be my personal favorite so far....

luxotika, you look great as well



)


----------



## Jobunny (Feb 11, 2008)

Whoa everyone's is actually looking like the dolls, which is actually kind of freaking me out lol. I actually think this look is tweakable for everyday.


----------



## amanda1210 (Feb 11, 2008)

This is my first DTB ever so i'm sorry that the pics don't even compare to some of the amazing enteries i've seen! I absolutley had to do the DTB because my nickname is actually Bratz Doll



. Here ya go...

I'd like the first one to be my entry pic. Thanx!


----------



## luxotika (Feb 11, 2008)

All of the entries are great!


----------



## emih19 (Feb 11, 2008)

beautifull entries..everybody's lips look so full


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *juizihunni* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I feel like a drag queen



That's about par for a Bratz doll!! You did a wonderful job



Looks very good.

Originally Posted by *amanda1210* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is my first DTB ever so i'm sorry that the pics don't even compare to some of the amazing enteries i've seen! I absolutley had to do the DTB because my nickname is actually Bratz Doll



. Here ya go... You did WONDERFUL for your first D2B!! Way to go girlie, you look adorable.


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Feb 11, 2008)

Love the entries so far! I donno if I could pull this one off. but I will watch from a far.


----------



## la_chinita (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow!!! You ladies all look amazing!!! You all look very Bratz-like. I think everyone did an amazing job especially with making the eyes look large adn doll-like. Juizihunni, your lips are so perfect!!! Shaundra and Insensitive...you both make me so jealous of your hair.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow!!! You ladies all look amazing!!! You all look very Bratz-like. I think everyone did an amazing job especially with making the eyes look large adn doll-like. Juizihunni, your lips are so perfect!!! Shaundra and Insensitive...you both make me so jealous of your hair.



You're going to enter, right? You've still got time!!!


----------



## toriaaa (Feb 12, 2008)

Man I wish I could do this right now!! Grr..I LOVE the Bratz makeup-drag queen and a little overdone maybe, but GLAMOROUS! Good job everyone-this is my favorite theme so far!


----------



## lovefe (Feb 12, 2008)

omggg so nice entries ... good job ladies

i tried it too..




the fist one is my entry!


----------



## -Liz- (Feb 12, 2008)

yay everyone!!

ahem there are a few entires im waitingforlachinita ahem...LOL

ok here goes i was just playing around, Shaundra, your call


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *-Liz-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yay everyone!!ahem there are a few entires im waitingforlachinita ahem...LOL

ok here goes i was just playing around, Shaundra, your call

What foundation did you use? Your skin looks awesome!


----------



## -Liz- (Feb 12, 2008)

thanks bday girl! i used medium dark MSF and my bonnebell bronzer, and just some blush over it!


----------



## MissPout (Feb 12, 2008)

everyone looks gorgeous!


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Feb 12, 2008)

Everyone looks amazing!!


----------



## rita1979 (Feb 13, 2008)

This is gonna be fun....


----------



## SicilyGirl (Feb 13, 2008)

@-Liz-: wow i love it u looks very beautiful and the colors are soooooooo nice &lt;3


----------



## -Liz- (Feb 14, 2008)

thank you


----------



## luxotika (Feb 14, 2008)

My picture magically shrunk. How did that happen?


----------



## Ashley (Feb 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My picture magically shrunk. How did that happen? It was small like that when I last saw it. Maybe you should repost a bigger version. It looks so cute!


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow, some incredible entries ladies! This is a really fun DTB!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice entries ladies!!


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 14, 2008)

LIZ! I LOVE!

Ugh, Mac whore. Haha. You know all them Mac hoebags are hella pretty and hella good at their makeup.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My picture magically shrunk. How did that happen? Did you resize the image in photobucket to make it your avatar? That may be why.


----------



## monniej (Feb 14, 2008)

what a great challenge! everyone looks amazing so far! i see the lip plumpers are working overtime for this one! lol~


----------



## la_chinita (Feb 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *-Liz-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yay everyone!!ahem there are a few entires im waitingforlachinita ahem...LOL

ok here goes i was just playing around, Shaundra, your call

LOL...subtle, Liz.



You look amazing, LIz!!! I love the colors you used and your skin is just super smooth!


----------



## MindySue (Feb 14, 2008)

Shaundra I lovee those, you look cute and sexy at the same time. (the best of both worlds)

Liz, freakin hot. Love it too.


----------



## Leza1121 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi,

Shaundra you're hilarious... Great job ladies.


----------



## CorteoGirl (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow, Great entries. I am going to have a really hard time voting.


----------



## juizihunni (Feb 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ... Although i have to commend Juizihunni for doing her look, it was wonderful. Originally Posted by *rocksinger007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif juizihunni, you have got to be my personal favorite so far.... Originally Posted by *PerfectMistake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's about par for a Bratz doll!! You did a wonderful job




Looks very good. Originally Posted by *la_chinita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow!!! You ladies all look amazing!!! You all look very Bratz-like. I think everyone did an amazing job especially with making the eyes look large adn doll-like. Juizihunni, your lips are so perfect!!! Shaundra and Insensitive...you both make me so jealous of your hair.



Thanks 2 all




&amp; 2 all the entries GREAT JOB


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Feb 15, 2008)

amazing job ladies!! im so impressed


----------



## CosmeticCouture (Feb 15, 2008)

OK... this is my first DTB post, so I hope I am doing this right. Here is my picture (hopefully) and if it's not attached, then check out my profile picture (it's the same) LOL






Oh, I know this is a lame question, but I am a NEWB, so please forgive me if it is stupid, but do we always have to do the makeup on ourselves for the DTB or can we use someone else (like my daughters). Either way, this particular Bratz look is all me!


----------



## glamadelic (Feb 15, 2008)

Great looks everybody! =)

I won't be entering this one =0


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CosmeticCouture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OK... this is my first DTB post, so I hope I am doing this right. Here is my picture (hopefully) and if it's not attached, then check out my profile picture (it's the same) LOL 
http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h9...DSC04860-1.jpg

Oh, I know this is a lame question, but I am a NEWB, so please forgive me if it is stupid, but do we always have to do the makeup on ourselves for the DTB or can we use someone else (like my daughters). Either way, this particular Bratz look is all me!

You did a great job!




You can feel free to do the makeup on someone else if you'd like. As long as you're the one doing the makeup, that's what counts!



hth!


----------



## -Liz- (Feb 15, 2008)

ahh thanks, im good at being subtle like that lol

and great job! feel free to use whoever you want and have fun!


----------



## CosmeticCouture (Feb 15, 2008)

OK, First off, I am NOT entering this in the contest, even though I did the makeup &amp; hair &amp; it is NOT photoshopped. It is my daughter (yes, she is a model &amp; she is 17). We did this photoshoot about a year ago and basically in this particular look, we were trying to get the Bratz Doll effect. I have always loved this picture and just wanted to share and perhaps give some inspiration....






But this one I think is the best (and obviously editted)


----------



## .k. (Feb 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *sunbunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif here's an inspiration pic that i thought was really cool:
http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q...DollBeh019.jpg

ive seen that before on myspace! i joined her group thingy!


----------



## Narciliztic (Feb 16, 2008)

great job, ladies!

i'm gonna have a hard time voting.


----------



## noora (Feb 16, 2008)

that doesnt look like a brat! i can do bratz


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *noora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif that doesnt look like a brat! i can do bratz What?
You're more than welcome to enter. The challenge ends the 17th, though!


----------



## amanda1210 (Feb 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *noora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif that doesnt look like a brat! i can do bratz Exactly what doesn't look like a brat?????????


----------



## xo__KELLY (Feb 17, 2008)

Let it be noted;;that I have no lips, lol.

This is my try! Im a pretty big noob though. Its my attempt at a Glam Bratz Doll.











ps. Tried to match the top!


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 17, 2008)

Ya everything is looking good. gunna be a toughie for me to vote to. I would do it but i just ant got time anymore.


----------



## Changalang1007 (Feb 17, 2008)

Attachment 39354

Attachment 39355

Attachment 39356

Okay these are my entires!

Um... It's my first one so hope it's good enough!


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 17, 2008)

Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Today's the last day to enter, everyone!





Please get your entries in by 11:59 PM EST.


----------



## KristieTX (Feb 17, 2008)

Everyone has done an amazing job!

Noora, where is yours?


----------



## freeezepopx (Feb 17, 2008)

i love this theme!: )


----------



## Kathy (Feb 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CosmeticCouture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OK, First off, I am NOT entering this in the contest, even though I did the makeup &amp; hair &amp; it is NOT photoshopped. It is my daughter (yes, she is a model &amp; she is 17). We did this photoshoot about a year ago and basically in this particular look, we were trying to get the Bratz Doll effect. I have always loved this picture and just wanted to share and perhaps give some inspiration....
http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h9.../bratzdoll.jpg

But this one I think is the best (and obviously editted)

http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h9...rungeblack.jpg

She's gorgeous and you're very talented! Everyone's done a great job! You all look so cute!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 18, 2008)

Time's up!

Don't forget to vote for your favorite entry here!


----------

